# Somewhere over the rainbow



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2014)

What is it with this guy and rainbows?


----------



## Ina (Feb 9, 2014)

Coincience (?)


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Gold!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a well placed rainbow Pappy   :lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 9, 2014)

Is he gay??


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Is he gay??



Leprechaun . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Is he gay??



You have to ask? 

Sorry - I ate meat tonight and I'm feeling rather vicious. 

You have to admit- it IS a rather poofy picture.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like it's the end for the little guy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 10, 2014)




----------

